

Senator Dick Durbin [D-IL] responds to my anti-Protect IP petition - norova
http://pastebin.com/neYYqnWe

======
noonespecial
The problem is that Senator Dick really does believe that this law will be
narrowly and judiciously applied to solve just the specific problem of pirated
movies/music and neatly solve a big problem for an even bigger campaign
contributor.

There is just no practical way for a domain expert to make the potential for
unintended consequences of this stuff fit in his mind.

It's narrow "single purpose" legislation that seems to cause the most long-
term problems.

------
ajays
It's funny. I just got a response from Diane Feinstein a couple of days ago
too. Apparently, whoever wrote their replies decided to do a batch job? In any
case, here's her response to me: <http://pastebin.com/LzCB2KMs>

~~~
xorglorb
Wow, that is strikingly similar. I notice how neither commented on the
technical ramifications of this, and gave a generic "this will protect us from
evil pirates" response.

------
politician
It's likely this response was written by the same RIAA/MPAA lawyers who wrote
the bill and underwrote his campaign. We have no voice.

~~~
pragmatic
> We have no voice.

Not true.

Support these:

<http://demandprogress.org/>

<http://www.eff.org/>

Contact your representatives, do something.

~~~
lucasjung
> _Contact your representatives, do something._

I think his point was that OP did exactly that, and found that the 'AAs
already have his legislator firmly in their pocket. It's like that scene at
the end of _Invasion of the Body Snatchers_ , where the chick is all relieved
to see someone she knows and trusts, only to realize too late that he has
already been converted.

I also absolutely _hate_ the phrase, "Do something!" or "Get involved!" in
regards to politics or causes in general. It's absolutely useless. People
already know that they want to do _something_ , they want to know what they
can do that will actually have an effect on the outcome, preferably with
tutorials, lessons learned, etc. Harassing already-bought politicians does not
fall into that category.

~~~
jarin
I'm relatively sure that if there's enough public outrage and media coverage,
some of the bought politicians might reconsider. I mean, COICA didn't pass
after all, right?

~~~
rooshdi
Well, the PROTECT IP Act is like a rehashed version of COICA. They're just
going to keep renaming the same type of bill until it gets passed. Plus, most
of the public doesn't care because they don't know what's going on and the
major news media doesn't care much to inform them. They get more ratings off
of celebrity scandals anyways.

